# Rincon PR



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

we made the annual spring break trip to Rincon Puerto Rico for surfing and fishing. We lucked out with both. between amazing surfing sessions i got into some of the resident tarpon that like to hang around the boats at the black eagle marina. armed with a light action spinning outfit and some frozen ballyhoo on my surfboard we were able to get into the fish! and of course got the attention of the local kids. the next day they were all crammed together on a barely floating kayak catching them with me and my buddy. the biggest one hooked was around 45lbs but spit the hook on a jump. most of them were the size in the picture. also saw a biiiiiig grouper that could have been 50lbs hanging around the mooring buoy anchors when we were snorkeling, but couldnt find him when we brought the heavy rods :thumbdown: saw a bunch on yellow tails and a couple lobster but they were unfortunately hanging out in the marine reserve. we didnt have time for an offshore trip but i definitely want to try and bottom bump on a kayak next time we're there. i looked at a nauticle map and it seem like i can be in anywhere from 100-300ft within a mile from shore :notworthy:


----------

